# RCD 510



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

Hi
I'm awaiting the arrival of my new Tiguan







with an RCD 510 onboard (this is the non-nav version of the RNS 510). I'd love to fit an after-market rear-view camera and use the RCD 510 as the screen for it. Is this possible ? can anybody help ?
Cheers


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: RCD 510 (NZTIGUAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NZTIGUAN* »_Hi
I'm awaiting the arrival of my new Tiguan







with an RCD 510 onboard (this is the non-nav version of the RNS 510). I'd love to fit an *after-market rear-view camera *and use the RCD 510 as the screen for it. Is this possible ? can anybody help ?
Cheers

The Tiguan has an OEM rear view camera accessory for the RNS-510 with complete integration and touchscreen control, no need for aftermarket: 
5N0907441 - Camera ECU
5N0980551A - Camera
I don't have the P/N of the harnesses/cables _yet_...











_Modified by M3Tech at 11:39 PM 5-30-2008_


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

Hi M3Tech
That's FANTASTIC, I'll chase up the NZ dealers once you give me the P/N of the harnesses/cables. Thanks for your help it's much appreciated !!!
Cheers


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (NZTIGUAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NZTIGUAN* »_Hi M3Tech
That's FANTASTIC, I'll chase up the NZ dealers *once you give me the P/N of the harnesses/cables.* Thanks for your help it's much appreciated !!!
Cheers

Actually, you do not have to wait for those P/N, as http://www.Kufatec.com sells the harnesses and cables for the OEM Rear View Camera right now. O r simply go to your local VW dealer with the P/N above and ask them for the harnesses and cables required for those part numbers. They should be able to tell you... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for all that, just off to bed (midnight here in NZ) but will pursue this further in the morning. Many thanks for your help, really appreciate it, suspect you know a whole lot more than the NZ dealers will know !!!!!
Cheers


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (NZTIGUAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NZTIGUAN* »_Thanks for all that, just off to bed (midnight here in NZ) but will pursue this further in the morning. Many thanks for your help, really appreciate it, suspect you know a whole lot more than the NZ dealers will know !!!!!
Cheers

Well, it helps when other people has done it (in a RNS-510): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOwSKxZQaB0








In the USA the RNS-510 in the Tiguan will have the OEM Rear View Camera included.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

*Re: (M3Tech)*

Hi again
The RNS-510 equipped Tiguans in NZ will also have the rear view camera included but the RCD 510 models such as mine do not unfortunately.
Thanks again
Cheers


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

*Re: (NZTIGUAN)*

Hi again
Just had a look at the Kufatec site and the kit they have specifically says it's for the RNS-510 ONLY. I've asked the question regarding the RCD-510 and will see what they have to say.
Cheers


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

Latest update: Kufatec have emailed me saying they don't know if it will work on an RCD-510 as they've never tried it, so I've offered mine as a "test bed" ;-)
Cheers


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (NZTIGUAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NZTIGUAN* »_Latest update: Kufatec have emailed me saying they don't know if it will work on an RCD-510 as they've never tried it, *so I've offered mine as a "test bed" ;-)*
Cheers

Good move... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If the RCD-510 have any video inputs then it will accept the camera.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

*Re: (M3Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3Tech* »_
Good move... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If the RCD-510 have any video inputs then it will accept the camera.

I agree, problem is I can't find anybody who can tell me if it "has" or not.
Cheers


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (NZTIGUAN)*

You will need to remove it and check the connections in the back:








You should see a main square connector and a small rectangular connector... the rectangular connector is the video connection.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

OK, will have to get it first ;-)
Cheers


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (NZTIGUAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NZTIGUAN* »_OK, will have to get it first ;-)
Cheers

Sorry, *no* video inputs for the RCD-510:


----------



## porschemaniac (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi M3Tech - do you have a picture of the label on the RCD-510 shown above? I ask since the the TEL Mute has been moved to 12 pin little plug on the RNS-510. I wonder if the TEL mute got moved on the RCD-510 non-NAV radio as well. On the 2005-2008 non-NAV radios the TEL Mute is where they show "Amp" on the 16 pin section on the RNS diagram 3 posts above this one....


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (porschemaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschemaniac* »_Hi M3Tech - *do you have a picture of the label on the RCD-510 shown above?* I ask since the the TEL Mute has been moved to 12 pin little plug on the RNS-510. I wonder if the TEL mute got moved on the RCD-510 non-NAV radio as well. On the 2005-2008 non-NAV radios the TEL Mute is where they show "Amp" on the 16 pin section on the RNS diagram 3 posts above this one....

I got that photo from an eBay listing, no label sorry...


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

Darn guess that makes my quest for a reversing camera a non-starter, never mind, with parkassist and front and rear sensors I should have all I need anyway, just would have been nice to "see" out the back.
Cheers


----------



## speedjello (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (NZTIGUAN)*

can someone tell me where i can find a RCD-510 headunit? will be much appreciated. my email is [email protected]


----------



## pol280 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: (NZTIGUAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NZTIGUAN* »_
I agree, problem is I can't find anybody who can tell me if it "has" or not.
Cheers

I think RCD-510 must have some kind of viedo input, because in Germany you can order the rearview camera with both RNS and RCD-510


----------

